
Seeking Job Advice - imetatroll
I have been looking for work for the past few months and have received two offers: one in the US and one in Japan.  The job in the US doubles the salary being offered in Japan and would allow me to work remotely in the States.  I enjoy Japan and have lived here for several years, but am frustrated by the salaries available.<p>I am struggling to decide what to do.  Any suggestions?
======
duiker101
What's keeping you in Japan? Is there something specifically that you don't
think you could find in the US? How do you feel about the
capitalism(healthcare etc...) system in the US?

Personally I feel like the US one could be good but it really depends on how
much you enjoy Japan.

~~~
imetatroll
Just general differences in lifestyle and culture. I've gotten used to living
here. There are places I like to go and foods I like to eat and friends that I
have made. Saving money on the other hand is important so I feel pretty torn.

~~~
duiker101
Well, what about your personality? If what you just said it's the only thing
keeping you back for me it would certainly be US. You will find new places to
go and you will make new friends while being exposed to new experiences. I
have lived in 4 countries now and in each I made friends, found a favorite
restaurant and activity.

